# Wahoo Related to?



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Does anyone out there know if wahoo, marlins and sailfish are all related?



Body looks the same, except for the obvious extended upper mouth and sails. Plus, they all seems to

flash the same vertical color stripes when excited.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I was under the impression that wahoo are in the mackeral family. I do not think they are in the same family.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Wahoo are related to the mackerals and tunas in the family Scombridae. Billfish excluding swordfish are in the family Istiophoridae which contains 3 different genus' and are not all that closely related to the mackerals. Swordfish are loners who belong to their own family consisting of the single species.


----------

